# Self rooted or grafted



## Vinniemac (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm looking at a catalog getting ready to order my first vines.I noticed that some of the vines I want come in self rooted or grafted.Being the first time growing grapes. Can someone advise me on the best choice on this matter.
Vinnie


----------



## mobrule (Dec 9, 2013)

Vinniemac said:


> I'm looking at a catalog getting ready to order my first vines.I noticed that some of the vines I want come in self rooted or grafted.Being the first time growing grapes. Can someone advise me on the best choice on this matter. Vinnie



This is what I've learned. The advantage of own-rooted is that in the event of severe winter damage the vine can recover from its root which cannot happen if it's on rootstock (the rootstock being non-fruiting and not the varietal u wanted.). But the advantage of grafts is that the fruit on grafted vines ripens earlier than own-rooted; this can be very significant if u r in a marginal climate. Furthermore with rootstock u gain the qualities of that rootstock, for example drought resistance or tolerance for wet feet.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2013)

Grafted vines may or may not be earlier than own rooted. There may be other attributes that the grafter rootstock may impart also. The graft unions can be a source of winter damage also so sometimes own rooted vines can be more cold tolerant.


----------



## Vinniemac (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for your advice.
Vinnie


----------



## blumentopferde (Dec 13, 2013)

If you want toplant viniferas you probably need grafted rootstocks. The graft unions are phylloxera resistant, and self rooted viniferas are extremely sensitive to phylloxera...


----------

